# Am I the only one here who...



## lazerskull

Because fuck that shit.


----------



## Deleted member 23824

Nope.


----------



## Deleted member 125

I'd be kinda surprised if a lot of people on stp gave a shit about burning man. I'm sure like a lot of big festivals it's came so far from its original idea or purpose that it's a joke. Or maybe I'm just being cynical and should let people have their fun and keep my mouth shut about all the reasons someone should not goto burning man.


----------



## Glass Roads

Peace, love, and freedom for only $400 a ticket.


----------



## Odin

... Burning man?? 

Burning man... 

??


I thought that's like when I go down by the river and drink Fireball Whiskey and Eat 1 dollar lengua tacos that tongue punch my starfish on the way out from all the choula sauce I pour on em...


----------



## roughdraft

Glass Roads said:


> Peace, love, and freedom for only $400 a ticket.



i remember as a young ideologue first hearing about Burning Man and that it sounded like the best thing in the world. then not long after, someone started talking about ticket prices and i thought wait....how? I guess in high school I thought it was more like Rainbow or something 

more than ten years later i still can't process that it is actually that expensive and so primed up to be this "spiritual experience" but what do i know


----------



## Matt Derrick

roughdraft said:


> i remember as a young ideologue first hearing about Burning Man and that it sounded like the best thing in the world.



i remember when i thought this, it was the mid 2000's and tickets were about 180.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Matt Derrick said:


> i remember when i thought this, it was the mid 2000's and tickets were about 180.



I just looked it up and my jaw dropped. 425 plus 100 dollar "vehicle pass". I had no idea it was even near that. I was under the impression that it was like 60 bucks for a car full of people wearing expensive sandals and I thought that was too much. Holy shit though over 500 dollars that's insane!


----------



## roughdraft

SlankyLanky said:


> I just looked it up and my jaw dropped. 425 plus 100 dollar "vehicle pass". I had no idea it was even near that. I was under the impression that it was like 60 bucks for a car full of people wearing expensive sandals and I thought that was too much. Holy shit though over 500 dollars that's insane!



100 dollar vehicle pass, mercy how the plot thickens

around 7 years ago i met some cat from Ashland who was involved in creating and maintaining the standard of what were called [mutant vehicles], long story short, you had to i guess....make your car a costume....in order to get in, now i guess, since you know its a million kuckleheaded trustafarians, who are unlikely to be supercreative that its just easier to charge 100 dollars, on top of....425 dollars..for real, to camp in the desert and do acid.

this is a fine comedy indeed


----------



## roughdraft

Matt Derrick said:


> i remember when i thought this, it was the mid 2000's and tickets were about 180.



ugh, thats still too much, i mean now its like bonnaroo or lollapalooza, i just feel bad for those who go, but what do i know? it could be spectacular and i could be a curmegedeon


----------



## Beegod Santana

Bonnaroo and Lollapalooza have way less cops and are out front about being a corporate event. Don't slander them by comparing them to burning man which has federal agents writing weed tickets and despite being a corporation themselves, tries to pretend they're "anti-corporate."


----------



## roughdraft

Beegod Santana said:


> Bonnaroo and Lollapalooza have way less cops and are out front about being a corporate event. Don't slander them by comparing them to burning man which has federal agents writing weed tickets and despite being a corporation themselves, tries to pretend they're "anti-corporate."



i have not been to any of the three events, so i admit i am totally talking out the wazoo, but are you dead serious that Burning Man is that nasty? that is just horrible


----------



## Matt Derrick

Beegod Santana said:


> despite being a corporation themselves, tries to pretend they're "anti-corporate."



yeah, it's worth nothing that this is true, they have a whole LLC i think. two of their employees came into the bar i worked at in nola and i had a whole discussion with them about it.

which, i mean, when you think about it makes sense, since they ARE dealing with $400 per person + 100/per car, times 80,000 people i think it is now? that's a fuckload of money and at that point you pretty much have to run it as a business if you don't want people stealing shit left and right.

not justifying, just saying. if anything, BM needs to roll it's shit back and spread out instead into regionals (i know there are regionals already, but they're not really official?)


----------



## Deleted member 23824

roughdraft said:


> i am totally talking out the wazoo,



You got any videos of that, we could all learn a thing or two . . .


----------



## roughdraft

Faceplant said:


> You got any videos of that, we could all learn a thing or two . . .



i sent you a pm


----------



## Deleted member 23824

roughdraft said:


> i sent you a pm


Uhhhhh . Just kidding, Please, no!


----------



## wrkrsunite

I'd like to think there's a little burning man in all of us.
As in, go to the Tenderloin screw
a 7$ dollar hooker wait 7-10 days till you're pissing blood and puss and viola you're a burning man. Brother bear.


----------

